# Bo-Se dosage/don't want OD my goat.



## DonnaBelle (May 24, 2011)

I am considering giving Lenora a Bo-Se shot.  She has a heart girth of 40 inches.  She is a big girl.

She kidded the 21st of this month (last weekend). Two kids, a buckling and a doeling.

She is black, but she has some brown on her legs.  She also has a few reddish brown hairs mixed in with the black on her back and legs.

Her feed is a "goat developer" plus a few BOSS thown in and for the last month some Calf Manna.

I have checked the map for Selenium in our area and it doesn't show we're deficient in Selenium, but our vet says there are some places around here that are.  

My question is:  Is 2 cc. of BoSe a good idea?  I sure don't want to do anything that might hurt her.

DonnaBelle


----------



## elevan (May 24, 2011)

> Goat dose: SQ Injection
> 
> Bo-Se/Myosel-B - 1ml per 40 pounds.


----------



## Goatherd (May 24, 2011)

The fact that your area is not deficient, but your vet says there are some places, couldn't you ask him what his opinion might be?

I would prefer to err on the side of caution so if the uncertainty of how much to administer is in question, why not go with half of what you intended to give in the first place?  It's much easier to increase a dosage or repeat rather than overdose and do irreparable damage.

The brown discoloration may be a sign of a deficiency, but it could also be an exposure/aging effect that black hair, on any animal, sometimes get.  
My Newfoundland gets this discoloration on her hind legs, and I can assure you it is not a deficiency of any kind.


----------



## elevan (May 24, 2011)

The brown discoloration could also be a sign of copper deficiency...

Selenium has a very fine line between deficient and toxic.  If you are not in a deficient area I would err on the side of caution and talk to your vet.


----------

